
Storing Memories in Your Synapses - laurex
http://www.brainfacts.org/thinking-sensing-and-behaving/learning-and-memory/2018/storing-memories-in-your-synapses-101118
======
nod
Will we be able to modify the plasticity of our neurons with future drugs?

~~~
trevyn
Current drugs, even. But I would recommend just changing your neurons with
your own mind — that’s a cool ability humans have!

See, for example, NOVA’s “Memory Hackers” episode:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kvpX3VZMuyM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kvpX3VZMuyM)

~~~
johnisgood
That, and exercise.

Exercise promotes the expression of brain derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF)
through the action of the ketone body β-hydroxybutyrate

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4915811/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4915811/)

